# Anubis :- The new member of my pack



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

hi guys meet Anubis ( my Himalayan Mastiff)























































See my tounge? :he really immitates the "" emotion icon lol









oh me trying to see if i cross my nose wif my toungue









Thankx for watching


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Such a cutie.....lovely pics.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Awwww He is gorgeous, lovely name


----------



## stefow (Mar 10, 2009)

hes gourgoous such a cutie x


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Awww now hes is a litter smasher!!  Gorgeous pics I like the  faces


----------



## colly (Oct 23, 2009)

What a beautiful pup, like a cute little teddy bear.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

How adoreable so cute

Is that a biggie one in one of the photos you can just see a big paw 

How big do they grow would love to see photos as he grows up


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

lol ty guys
they grow like 200 pounds 28"
and Anubis gonna gain 34"


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

wow anubis is gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

He's very sweet, and I love the name too.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww absolutely gorgeous!:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

lool  yes he is  :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

He is lovely may i ask whats his breeding lines ?


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

He is not a pedigree pup


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow what a cute pup, gorgeous,


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

ty


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

I hope we see lots of photos of him as he grows, he has an adoreable face


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my i jus fell head over heels in love :001_wub:


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

ty guys


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

what a cutie! I cant wait to see him when he gets older!


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

What a big bundle of fluff! he is adorable !


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

yes he is one big fluffy fur ball


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

gorgeous pup, see someone's into Egypt with a name like Anubis


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

lol ty ...........


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

omg he is gourges thats a breed for my future lol  :thumbup1:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's stunning!


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

.............


----------

